# how do you feed your puppy



## Trickstar (Sep 16, 2011)

Well i will love to get views on what do you feed your puppy one off my cousin told me to feed her this chow,lever, egg and milk in some warm water ( leave to kool off ) one of my friend told me don't give her the egg because that to much protein for her. so i am confuse with these things now this is my first ever pitbull so i am a noob :hammer:

It's years i know my cousin having dogs all kind and some are big as hell i got some pic i will show now i will just like some views from you guys


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

Those dogs are fatties IMO. You don't want your dogs to get like that...its unhealthy. I think since your are new stick to a high quality kibble like Orijen, Acana, Blue Buffallo, or TOTW. In the mean time, do your research on raw.


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

:goodpost:

Your cousin is feeding their dog's a strange combination -- unhealthy kibble (chow), with eggs and ... liver, is that what you mean? and then feeding it warm. I don't understand why they're doing that.


----------



## Trickstar (Sep 16, 2011)

ok i will stop giving her the eggs so just give her pro plan and milk or water


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

How old is she? I don't understand why you're giving her milk. Dogs don't need milk past 5-6ish weeks old. And if you're giving her cows milk, that's bad for her. It can give them upset stomachs and diarrhea. What food are you feeding her?


----------



## Trickstar (Sep 16, 2011)

pro plan puppy chow


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

Try feeding her a higher quality food ... blue buffalo or Taste of the Wild or Kirklands or something along those lines. A good quality food will give your dog everything she needs; anything else you feed her is supplemental (like fish oil, joint supplements, yogurt, etc).

dogfoodanalysis.com is a good website to use to find high quality kibble. They use a rating system and explain to you why they rated the food the way they did.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Id get her on a better kibble like the ones mentioned above, then you really wont have to add anything. If you want you can odd omega 3 pills OR fish oil pills , and maybe occassionally a spoon full of yogurt or pro biotics or something along those lines if you want. Liver is very rich and really can cause loose stools and stuff if given too much . If you want to look more into raw there are plenty of threads on that here im sure if you search for them you can find it. I would stop the milk if its cows milk its really not good for them. Goats milk is OK if needed like if they were really thin or young pups, or a nursing mom but those pictures you showed they look like they can lose a few pounds and be alright


----------



## Trickstar (Sep 16, 2011)

where i from i wont get those chow u all are speaking about  if i give her Cod Liver Oil is that ok with the pro plan ? not ever day but like 3 times for a week


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Trickstar said:


> where i from i wont get those chow u all are speaking about  if i give her Cod Liver Oil is that ok with the pro plan ? not ever day but like 3 times for a week


Where do you live? I can help you locate some places that will carry higher quality kibble. The higher quality you feed the less you end up feeding, meaning in a years time you will either be spending the same amount or possibly paying less over time vs a lower quality such as puppy chow.

Also, those dogs are obese and horribly out of shape. No offense to you or anyone but thats not an example you want to go on with your pup.


----------



## Trickstar (Sep 16, 2011)

Lmao is ok lol that's my crazy cousin dogs I don't want my Puppy looking like these I am from trinidad an Tobago or if I can't get the right chow give me something to work with cause I don't want any thing happening to the puppy I love her to much


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Im not familiar with stores or brands over there but if there isnt anything you can find , could always look into feeding Raw??? have you looked into that at all?


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Trickstar said:


> Lmao is ok lol that's my crazy cousin dogs I don't want my Puppy looking like these I am from trinidad an Tobago or if I can't get the right chow give me something to work with cause I don't want any thing happening to the puppy I love her to much


Wow you really are limited, i can only find Barkkin Dogs Ltd which only carry Science Diet, Pedigree and Alpo.

I'll see if i cant find more for you, have you considered ordering online for pet food?


----------



## Trickstar (Sep 16, 2011)

I will look in to it tomorrow from work my net down home I am using my mobile all the band I know about that is pro plan Evo royal canni showtime


----------



## Trickstar (Sep 16, 2011)

KMdogs said:


> Wow you really are limited, i can only find Barkkin Dogs Ltd which only carry Science Diet, Pedigree and Alpo.
> 
> I'll see if i cant find more for you, have you considered ordering online for pet food?


Told you  I could order from online but when it reach here it's going to cost me twice the amount to clear it in customs


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

If you can't get a good kibble, you'd be better off feeding a raw diet. I don't have the best info on that myself, but you can research it.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

bahamutt99 said:


> If you can't get a good kibble, you'd be better off feeding a raw diet. I don't have the best info on that myself, but you can research it.


I also second this, no point in paying twice as much on food just to clear customs and if you want to try and feed your puppy as good as you can raw would be a great option. I personally feed kibble with some raw meat thrown in from time to time as meals.. Especially if its something they catch. But with those food options, feeding raw would definitely be the best thing you could do without paying an arm and a leg. Theres several threads here and quite a few members here feed raw that i'm sure could guide you better than myself.


----------



## Didi (Sep 12, 2011)

bahamutt99 said:


> If you can't get a good kibble, you'd be better off feeding a raw diet. I don't have the best info on that myself, but you can research it.


I also agree with this!! You need a good kibble or do raw!!! Do some research and find out what you can get. Good Luck!


----------

